# Kelso's Fate



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Ray, I am so so sorry. Godspeed Kelso, and big hugs to you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! Words cannot describe how hard it is. 

He will forever be in your heart! Run like the wind sweet Kelso!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Kelso.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Godspeed Kelso.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! I know how much you loved Kelso!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

This would definitely be a difficult period for you. We're very sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge dear Kelso boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry about Kelso.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.

RIP Kelso...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace, Kelso.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rest in peace and play hard at the bridge, Kelso. I'm sorry.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so very sorry.

RIP sweet Kelso.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry . . . I know how much he meant to you. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Kelso.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength on the loss of Kelso.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you in our prayers.

RIP Kelso


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear about Kelso.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Kelso. Good thoughts going your way.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry about your loss of Kelso. It is so hard. My sympathy is with you.

Kris


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you losing your close friend


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ray I am so very, very sorry to hear this news. I know he was your constant companion and best friend and losing him is gut wrenching. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sad to hear this Ray. Kelso was so very loved by you. I can only imagine the size of the hole in your heart. I hope when the time is right you are able to give some of that love to another golden.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Kelso. It is just heartbreaking.

They sure do fill a large void in our life when we take a dog to heart.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so so sorry for your loss, please know everyone is around for you on the forum. ((hugs))


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ray:

So sorry to hear about Kelso--I know he meant a lot to you.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both.

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ray 
I am so sorry for the loss of Kelso. My heart just breaks for the pain that you are going thru, we have all been there. Will keep you in our prayers.

Run Free Sweet Kelso


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Ray,
I'm so sorry for your loss of Kelso. You loved him so much. Prayers and thoughts coming your way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't begin to imagine your pain. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ray, 

I'm so very sorry. I will treasure my quilt that includes Kelso's photo forever.

Kim


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry to hear this about Kelso!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Kelso. Sending out prayers and good thoughts to you and your famliy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ray*

Ray

I am so very sorry to hear about Kelso, but you did the right thing.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Wishing you peace and strength at this very difficult time.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ray, so sorry to hear of Kelso. I know the pain. We are here for you.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Ray I am so saddened to hear of the loss of your beloved Kelso. The joy he brought to you always shined. He was a beautiful boy and so loved. Wishing you much peace in the difficult days ahead. I am so sorry.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.  Run free at the bridge Kelso.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Bless You Ray for having the strength & love to open the Gate to the Bridge for him.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh Ray Im so very sorry...Kelso was a lucky dog to have been loved so dearly....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. Iwell remember you and your guy. We are losing way to many of our precious goldens as of late. I owrry about my Honey so much since she ahd a mast cell tumor removed from rear leg about 7-8 months ago.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss and Godspeed and run free Kelso


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to read of your loss. Run forever free kelso.

_'There is one best place to bury a golden - in the heart of his master. For he belongs there!'_


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free and sleep softly Kelso


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Ray. Its just heartbreaking.....RIP Kelso.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ray, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this hard time.
Play hard at the bridge Kelso.


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

I want to thank all of you for your Love for another Golden.

It sure helps us deal with our loss.

I am sure Kelso will do good in Heaven.

He brought love to so many people in his short life.

All of his friends where we live are also in shock.

Thanks again for the LOVE for another.

Ray, & Pauline


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. Godspeed Kelso.


----------

